# 45ACP for Deer/Hog?



## blackbear (Jul 11, 2009)

So if the 45ACP is a real man stopper round,dont you think it will  stop deer/Hog as well under 50yrds.& if it will be acceptable to use this round ....which bullet will be the best?Hornady XTP?Anyone ever use it to harvest a deer or hog?


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 11, 2009)

send  capt stan a pm  he has  some pics of his hunt with a XD45 on a hog ...... thats the best example I can think of !!!


----------



## jeepinitreal (Jul 11, 2009)

i'v often wondered this as well


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 11, 2009)

IF you can consistently hit the bottom of a coke can at 50 yards I say go for it. I am of the opinion that if the 9mm 40 or 45 isn't good enough for hunting even deer at 50 yards then it can't be good enough for my wife to carry to defend herself with. I happen to believe IF you do your part the bullet from either will get the job done. The comparison chart I have seen shows a 124grn JHP and a 147grn JHP out of a 9mm and 165 and 180grn JHPs out of the 40 and the 230 grn JHP from the 45 at almost exactly the same penetration in ballistics gel, with the larger slower rounds pentrating just a tad more than the smaller faster rounds (something to be said about momentum). I personally wouldn't attempt to kill a deer or hog out past 25 but that is mainly because I can't reliably hit the bottom of a coke can at that distance (yet). Now that said if you really want to get into handgun hunting I would get something else (I happen to have a 6in 357 myself and a couple of cap n ball revolvers that I intend to try to get deer with) but if that is all you have and you can shoot well enough it should do the job.


----------



## KLR650 (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree with what tv said if you can do the coke can thing go for it. With std defensive handgun cartridges (.38/357, .40, 10mm, .45) I personaly would shy away from HP ammo and stick with JSP or cast boolits.

HP ammo is designed to not over peretrate in an urban/indoor environment and dump all its energy into the target. One shot instant stops are not the norm and a deer can run a heck of alot further than a human in the 15-60seconds it takes to bleed out. A through and through punch leaves a better blood trail


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 12, 2009)

personally for myself I wouldnt ever think about trying to use a 45 acp on hogs or deer unless it was at arms length, anything less than a full bore 10mm load or somewhat hot 357 mag load in a handgun is just not enough in my opinion. But like I said thats MY opinion, if you want to try it then go for it.


----------



## 257 roberts (Jul 12, 2009)

Craig Knight said:


> personally for myself I wouldnt ever think about trying to use a 45 acp on hogs or deer unless it was at arms length, anything less than a full bore 10mm load or somewhat hot 357 mag load in a handgun is just not enough in my opinion. But like I said thats MY opinion, if you want to try it then go for it.



my opinion too.


----------



## dtala (Jul 12, 2009)

Craig hit it right.

I wouldn't use a 45 unless I had nothing else and NEEDED to kill a deer...and then I'd get close.

I've shot deer with a 357mag, a 40S&W and a 45 auto...and don't consider any of them a deer calibre.

I used a 41mag for a number of years and found it to be a good killer on deer. Start there and go up...

  troy


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 13, 2009)

So, you guys that wont shoot a deer or hog with a 45 then what round is it I need to get for the wife to carry since a 45 aint good enough???


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 13, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> So, you guys that wont shoot a deer or hog with a 45 then what round is it I need to get for the wife to carry since a 45 aint good enough???



50GI maybe


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 13, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> So, you guys that wont shoot a deer or hog with a 45 then what round is it I need to get for the wife to carry since a 45 aint good enough???



I dont own a 45 just 10mm's


----------



## Truegiant (Jul 13, 2009)

proof is in the pictures. I have hog hunted with my 5" 1911 .45acp. I have never had a problem. I am a firm believer that shot placement is key.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 13, 2009)

Craig Knight said:


> I dont own a 45 just 10mm's



Nice dodge of the question there bud. 

I'll ask it again. Since in your opinion the 45 isn't good enough for the wife to carry what do you suggest I get for her?

redneck, I just put together a 50 cal cap n ball handgun complete with belt hook, you reckon that thing would do the job? I'm thinkin it might be a bit hard to hold onto with 50grns FFFg pushin a 385 grn buffalo bullet myself...

Another guy on another thread asked which of his rifles should he hunt with and some folks told him they wouldn't do the job and suggested he spend money he doesn't have on something else when of the rifles he had everyone ( except the 22) could do the job so long as the shooter keeps in mind his limitations and the limitations of the round he is shooting. One guy even suggested that he wouldn't shoot deer at 250+ yards with a 357 and claimed that he watched deer play at 600 and wouldn't shoot it. Funny thing is he was the only one mentioning shooting deer at 250+ with a 357... Oh and the round the people suggested the guy get a new rifle in is in reality no better than the rifle he already has, well that is unless you really think a 30-06 can kill deer in GA but a 308 can't...

Mike those are nice deer ya got there.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 13, 2009)

I have an XD45 TACITICOOL  that I tote deer huntin for close range shots an have all the faith in the world that it will geterdone inside 25yds .... which is exactly where I plan on usin it when needed ......

an as for the other thread tv racin is talkin bout ....... sks an ak in 7.62x39 with a psp will kill anything in this state graveyard dead 

I also agree ...... SHOT PLACEMENT IS KING !!!


----------



## iowa-boy (Jul 13, 2009)

i shoot the hornadays out of my xd 45 and muzzeloader. 200 gr hp for home defense and concealed carry and 240 hp when i go out to the lease. my muzzeloader has 180 gr. hornadays. never had a problem with the expansion  or stopping power on either animal.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 13, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Nice dodge of the question there bud.
> 
> I'll ask it again. Since in your opinion the 45 isn't good enough for the wife to carry what do you suggest I get for her?
> 
> I didnt dodge the question I said I dont own ANY 45 ACP guns, I know its a  good round to some but my personal choice is and always will be the 10mm. If your wife can handle  the recoil from the 10mm try the compact Glock for a carry weapon, thats what most women dont like about the 10mm is the recoil. Start out with some loads that equal out to a 40 S&W and let her work her way up to what ever she is comfortable with. If she doesnt have a problem with the recoil then stuff it full of some full bore Double Tap or Buffalo Bore rounds and let'em eat.


----------



## rdhood (Jul 13, 2009)

blackbear said:


> So if the 45ACP is a real man stopper round,dont you think it will  stop deer/Hog as well under 50yrds.& if it will be acceptable to use this round ....which bullet will be the best?Hornady XTP?Anyone ever use it to harvest a deer or hog?



It's a legitimate question.  I don't know why people jump in with their own preferred caliber, or say "No" with no real explanation other than "it's just not enough".   

Frankly, it is perfectly fine at 25 yards.  At 50 yards, I could hit a 9 inch circle with my 1911. Thus, its not good enough in MY hands at 50 yards, but packs more than enough wallop for a deer for those that can hit. Are there better calibers? YES, but the OP didn't ask about those. He asked about the .45 ACP.  

Ballistics wise, its is as accurate as other rounds at 50 yards  ( see trajectory table )


There are plenty of folks on the net that claimed to have killed deer under 50 yds with 45ACP.  People shoot what they have. If there is overwhelming evidence of 45ACP NOT doing the job, bring it on.


----------



## mr4shootin (Jul 13, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> IF you can consistently hit the bottom of a coke can at 50 yards I say go for it. I am of the opinion that if the 9mm 40 or 45 isn't good enough for hunting even deer at 50 yards then it can't be good enough for my wife to carry to defend herself with. I happen to believe IF you do your part the bullet from either will get the job done. The comparison chart I have seen shows a 124grn JHP and a 147grn JHP out of a 9mm and 165 and 180grn JHPs out of the 40 and the 230 grn JHP from the 45 at almost exactly the same penetration in ballistics gel, with the larger slower rounds pentrating just a tad more than the smaller faster rounds (something to be said about momentum). I personally wouldn't attempt to kill a deer or hog out past 25 but that is mainly because I can't reliably hit the bottom of a coke can at that distance (yet). Now that said if you really want to get into handgun hunting I would get something else (I happen to have a 6in 357 myself and a couple of cap n ball revolvers that I intend to try to get deer with) but if that is all you have and you can shoot well enough it should do the job.



I wonder how many can't hit the bottom of a coke can at 50 yards with their rifle.Or hunt with rifles that are not capable of grouping well enough to go in the bottom of a coke can at 50 yards.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 13, 2009)

Gun Reviews water test

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=58708764


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok so in your opinion only the 10mm and larger is worthy of someone carrying. And you did dodge the question since you didn't suggest anything for my wife.

I do not happen to agree. And I find it interesting that a 10mm is good enough and yet the 357 which developes more energy isn't... to each his own I suppose.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 14, 2009)

mr4shootin said:


> I wonder how many can't hit the bottom of a coke can at 50 yards with their rifle.Or hunt with rifles that are not capable of grouping well enough to go in the bottom of a coke can at 50 yards.



Sshhhh. I am one of those who would be hunting with a firearm he cant hit the bottom of a coke can at 50 yards, suppose that might explain why I wont attempt to shoot a deer at 50 with it? Range time for me soon...


----------



## Jason280 (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, I don't think a comparison can be made between a round's effectiveness on people versus that of thin skinned animals.  In fact, I would have to argue that no true conclusion can be made.  Stating its an adequate deer round simply because its an effective "defense round" is an asinine argument.  Wild animals react considerably different than people do, but that's not to say the ACP cannot be effective.

With most defensive loads, I would have to say the .45 ACP is marginal at best.  This isn't because the round is underpowered, its because the bullets loaded in them expand too quickly.  Because of this, the bullets do not penetrate as deeply as necessary to make clean kills on animals.  However, take the same .45 case, load it with 225-255gr hardcast bullets over a stout load of powder, and you have a legitimate 50 yard gun (assuming the shooter is capable).  I carry a 5" Smith 625, and I can load 255gr cast bullets out to around 850-900fps, and I have little doubt they will penetrate deep enough to cleanly harvest a whitetail out to 50 yards.  

Now, if I had to pick an expanding bullet to load, it would be the XTP.  However, with the .45, expansion isn't as critical as you all ready have the necessary diameter.  Now, I am not sure how stout you can load these rounds in a 1911, but I know 900+fps is reachable in my Smith with 255gr bullets.


----------



## bearpugh (Jul 14, 2009)

45 acp is not a hunting round. it might get you by but not a good choice. sad fact is it takes more energy to kill a deer than a human. we are the weak link when it comes to that.


----------



## olchevy (Jul 14, 2009)

Some one please  explain to me as why so many say pistol rounds are not good enough, then turn around and go hunting with a bow.

 In my eyes even a lower powered pistol round would be more powerful than a bow and arrow....Me and my father have hunted with his s&w 636 .357 for years with no problems as long as you keep it in your range, by your range I mean what range you can consistenlty group wheather it be 50 yards or 20....

I know they may not be as effective as full blown rifle rounds,but come on seriously. 

Trust me when I say a dead deer shot with a pistol round is still just as dead as one shot with a rifle.

To me pistol hunting is knowing your limits, and a lot of peoples incompetence with a pistol at any range leads them to believe that pistols are completley inadequate. Kind of like saying well I cant hit that target with a pistol so no one can.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 14, 2009)

Man I love these threads


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 14, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Ok so in your opinion only the 10mm and larger is worthy of someone carrying. And you did dodge the question since you didn't suggest anything for my wife.
> 
> I do not happen to agree. And I find it interesting that a 10mm is good enough and yet the 357 which developes more energy isn't... to each his own I suppose.



In my opinion a 10mm is alot better for stpping power than a 45, a 357 in a wheel gun is a different animal than a 10mm semi, you're right to each his own but as far as what you or your wife carries its your choice. I stated my opinion about my preference in a semi auto as far as hunting I'll stick with my 454 Cassull and if I dont trade off my 460 before deer season I'll hunt with it. By the way with iron sights at 80 yards both can drill a coke can almost every shot.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 14, 2009)

capt stan said:


> Man I love these threads




Me too!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2009)

Shot placement is more important than caliber. I once saw a deer dropped almost in its tracks with one .22 lr from a Ruger single six, and I've seen deer badly shot with a .30/06 disappear without a trace. I saw a big treed bear killed clean with one .22 short to the side of the head. I also saw a small treed bear shot in the wrong place by a .44 mag come down a tree and kill a good dog before it was finished off. 



olchevy said:


> Some one please  explain to me as why so many say pistol rounds are not good enough, then turn around and go hunting with a bow.
> 
> In my eyes even a lower powered pistol round would be more powerful than a bow and arrow....



Simple. An arrow doesn't kill by shock or "power," it kills by hemorrhage and organ failure from a razor-sharp projectile cutting a massive hole through vital organs. A well-placed arrow will often kill quicker than a bullet.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 14, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> Shot placement is more important than caliber. I once saw a deer dropped almost in its tracks with one .22 lr from a Ruger single six, and I've seen deer badly shot with a .30/06 disappear without a trace. I saw a big treed bear killed clean with one .22 short to the side of the head. I also saw a small treed bear shot in the wrong place by a .44 mag come down a tree and kill a good dog before it was finished off.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. An arrow doesn't kill by shock or "power," it kills by hemorrhage and organ failure from a razor-sharp projectile cutting a massive hole through vital organs. A well-placed arrow will often kill quicker than a bullet.



You got it exactly right.


----------



## j870sm (Jul 14, 2009)

I have not shot a deer with a 45ACP but I have shot one hog.  It doesn't appear that the loads I am using are penetrating deep enough to do the job.  I found the hog in a slough and finished it off with a 44 mag lever gun.  I have shot several with a 45LC and they work very well, but you didn't ask about this.  I would much prefer something other than an ACP for deer or hogs, just my opinion.

When I shoot hogs with a handgun it is usually with a 44mag SBH or a 45LC.  Both of these work pretty well for me.

IS a 45acp a good defense round???  You Betcha


----------



## AliBubba (Jul 15, 2009)

Couldn't agree more with NCH... well said.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 15, 2009)

A deer hasn't got a quit reflex like a two legged predator has.  The human mind doesn't react well to a gapping hole that is pouring out the sticky red stuff.  His mind will call it quits.  Now you take that same two legged critter jacked up on mind altering drugs and he will not care, like a deer or hog.  

A "dead deer running" can cover a couple of hundred yards and a very short amount of time before expiring.  The fight is out of him, and he is running blind much of the time, but without a big wound channel or two holes, it can be very hard to find him in a lot of the places I hunt.

The .45 is one of the best defense rounds of all time.  I don't consider it a deer cartridge.  I would use a .41 mag at a minimum for deer, and a 9MM/.38 special +P for defense.  

This is just my opinion, and you know what they say about those.


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 15, 2009)

I tend to agree with the theory of shot placement.  I mean the regs say any centerfire cartridge 22 or larger is legal.  But I would try to use to some reason as to the effective range of the round.  I shot several deer with a 35 remington and they all dropped within 50 yards due to good shots, I gut shot one with a 3006 while it was running and luckily it ran straight to my buddy who was able to finish it.  I think a good load in a 45 acp would do the job at a reasonable distance ( less than 50 yards) provided you hit the vitals.  Now I want some one to teach me how to hit the bottom of a cola can at 50 yds because that is some excellent shooting.  Top bullseye marksmen strive to do that consistently with $5000 custom 45's.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 15, 2009)

capt stan said:


> Man I love these threads



come on capn stan..... show us that xd45 killed hog


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Jul 16, 2009)

apex predator said:


> a deer hasn't got a quit reflex like a two legged predator has.  The human mind doesn't react well to a gapping hole that is pouring out the sticky red stuff.  His mind will call it quits.  Now you take that same two legged critter jacked up on mind altering drugs and he will not care, like a deer or hog.
> 
> A "dead deer running" can cover a couple of hundred yards and a very short amount of time before expiring.  The fight is out of him, and he is running blind much of the time, but without a big wound channel or two holes, it can be very hard to find him in a lot of the places i hunt.
> 
> ...



perfect explaination of why it's not fair to compare a deer gun to a human gun.

It's all in what the animal (or human animal) has been raise to think will keep him safe. A deer thinks running from the predator will keep him safer while a human will give up cause he knows he will go to a hospital and they will keep him safe.


----------



## Stu (Jul 24, 2009)

I would not use a .45 for deer or hog hunting unless I was sticking the muzzle of the gun in it's ear. I am a big .45 fan for self defense but not hunting.


----------



## CAL (Jul 24, 2009)

Shot a 6 point about 125 lbs.twice with a 45 and didn't stop him.had to follow him.Wasn't impressed at all,was sorta let down really.The shot was a shoulder shot at 20 yds.too.Deer ran in a circle and shot the second time in almost same place.
I wouldn't try it again either!
Just my experience with it.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 24, 2009)

CAL said:


> Shot a 6 point about 125 lbs.twice with a 45 and didn't stop him.had to follow him.Wasn't impressed at all,was sorta let down really.The shot was a shoulder shot at 20 yds.too.Deer ran in a circle and shot the second time in almost same place.
> I wouldn't try it again either!
> Just my experience with it.



real world testimony rite there !!

use a 44 mag an geterdone


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

blackbear said:


> So if the 45ACP is a real man stopper round,dont you think it will  stop deer/Hog as well under 50yrds.& if it will be acceptable to use this round ....which bullet will be the best?Hornady XTP?Anyone ever use it to harvest a deer or hog?



hornady is junk. i bought a box of hornady xtp for my .45 today and the dang things wont even feed.

come to think of it, none and i mean NONE of my guns shoot worth a pile of goat poop with hornady, that is, the ones that will actually feed it.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 25, 2009)

heavymetalhunter said:


> hornady is junk. i bought a box of hornady xtp for my .45 today and the dang things wont even feed.
> 
> come to think of it, none and i mean NONE of my guns shoot worth a pile of goat poop with hornady, that is, the ones that will actually feed it.



yea ...them lorcins an hi-points dont like that hornady ammo do they


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> yea ...them lorcins an hi-points dont like that hornady ammo do they



wouldnt know. my 1911, sr9, savage, mossbergs, nothing work with anything hornady.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 25, 2009)

heavymetalhunter said:


> wouldnt know. my 1911, sr9, savage, mossbergs, nothing work with anything hornady.



polish the feed ramps maybe   .....or  
a few drop of oil/grease might loosen em up an then they will eat anything ..... especially my 1911s which I use tetra on .... my kimber an springfields an taurus will eat any an all kinds of ammo!!.. I feed them everything they will eat ....from wolf too talons too blazer an even hornady  

 killed many a deer with some hornady ammo 

an just so I aint hijackin this thread ..... I will kill one with a 45acp if its close enough


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> polish the feed ramps maybe   .....or
> a few drop of oil/grease might loosen em up an then they will eat anything .....



it feeds fine unil it gets to the casing. looking at the bullet, there is a line around the casing. maybe it keep getting bad runs of bullets, it looked like the casing was expanded a little. tried several out of the box, none fed.


just to stay on topic, my .45 will be my finishing gun this deer season, and its already quite effective on dilla's.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 25, 2009)

heavymetalhunter said:


> it feeds fine unil it gets to the casing. looking at the bullet, there is a line around the casing. maybe it keep getting bad runs of bullets, it looked like the casing was expanded a little. tried several out of the box, none fed.
> 
> 
> just to stay on topic, my .45 will be my finishing gun this deer season, and its already quite effective on dilla's.




does sound like some quality control failure maybe !.

an for the dillas ...... maypops with a hollowpoint  

our deerland is ate up with them lil vermon  !


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

I wouldn't go buy a 45acp specifically for hunting BUT if that was what I had and I could shoot it well enough to hit that coke can bottom at 50 yards then I would give it a try. I do happen to have a couple of black powder revolvers that I intend to attempt to kill a deer or hog with someday. Even a single shot BP handgun that should do the job if I do mine well enough but again that isn't the reason I bought these firearms.


----------



## contender* (Jul 25, 2009)

I've got a Marlin Camp rifle in 45 acp that I wouldn't hesitate to shoot a deer at 75 yds. As far as these short barreled auto pistols in 45 acp, for deer beyond 15 yds, I'd have to say no. I say that not because the round isn't adequate but most shooters can't hit consistently with their pistols. If your one that can hit a coke can at 30 yds _every _time then go for it.


----------



## Steve762us (Jul 25, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> I wouldn't go buy a 45acp specifically for hunting BUT if that was what I had and I could shoot it well enough to hit that coke can bottom at 50 yards then I would give it a try.



When you can consistently hit the bottom of a soda can at 50 yards, offhand, with a .45 ACP, please let us know.

I'd imagine you might get a sponsorship offer from the BB Boom Shooting Team.


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I just think the bullets we get for our 45's arent designed for the type of penetration needed with a big game round.


----------



## Lakota Lem (Jul 26, 2009)

Interesting dialogue.  The 45ACP was developed as a combat round and does make an excellent defensive round.  Defensive usually involves "close in" which is closer than would typically be encountered with deer or hog hunting.  The military identified the need for a short range stopping round when Moro warriors were jumping out of the bush in the Philipines with a spear.  Even if the GI could get a round off in time, he often still got the spear through him.  The military needed a round that would stop them in their tracks (actually knock them onto their back on the ground).  Thus the need for a large bullet that would not exit the target.  The large diameter also proved effective for a fast bleed out.  For more info on the 45ACP and comments in regards to other calibers, Google "45
ACP wiki".  Wikipedia has a nice run down on it.

If your wife will tolerate shooting this large of a caliber, be confident that she will be carrying a very good defensive weapon.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 26, 2009)

siberian1 said:


> I just think the bullets we get for our 45's arent designed for the type of penetration needed with a big game round.



If that is the case, then why does almost every bullet manufacturer wrap those same bullets in plastic sabots and sell them to muzzleloader hunters who kill piles and piles of deer with them each year?

The bullets will do the job, but at the speeds at which they come out of the barrel of your typical .45ACP defensive pistol, they are not that effective past 25-30 yards.

Look, the best reason that I can give as to why defensive pistols don't make good hunting guns is Sight Radius.

The sight radius is the distance from the rear sight to the front sight.  The longer this length is, the better you can aim the gun.  I will not get into all the angles and such, but take my word on it.  Most defensive firearms have a sight radius of around 3-5".  A good hunting pistol will have a sight radius between 6-10" or longer.  A really good hunting pistol will allow for the addition of a scope or sighting device and the sight radius thing goes out the window.

Just to give you a little insight into what I am talking about, a Small Bore IHMSA silhouette ram is 24" wide.  The maximum sight radius for a Production category weapon is 11-5/8".  A deviation of .005" (the thickness of a piece of paper) in the windage (side to side) of the sights will take you off the target completely at 100 yards.  What that means for a hunter is that you will go from a kill shot to a gut shot, or a miss, if your sights are misaligned more than the thickness of a piece of paper.

That example is using the top of the line target sights as well.  Now shorten that radius up by over half and make the sights your typical combat sights and you can see why I don't like to use defensive firearms to hunt with.


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 26, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> So, you guys that wont shoot a deer or hog with a 45 then what round is it I need to get for the wife to carry since a 45 aint good enough???


hand load .357 or factory .44 mag, if u use a breakdown then 45/70 will work, of course it will remind u when u shoot!


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a Glock 21SF .45ACP that I carry with me as a side arm when I go hunting. I am not that great of shot with pistols yet so I wouldn't kill something with it unless it was 15 yards away or running up on me and its too close for the rifle. But I love the gun and its got some great power. My wife carries it with her right now because I am out of town. Its got a heck of a recoil on it because I think I am using 240 grain bullets for it. Even if I was good at shooting pistols consistently, I wouldn't try to kill something with it unless my life depended on it. I will, one day however (with a buddy just in case I don't kill it), try to kill something with it at 20-30 yards just for giggles just to say that I did it.


----------



## slydwz (Jul 28, 2009)

Everyone missed the main answer, though. It isn't legal.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 28, 2009)

Perfectly legal.  They changed the handgun requirements to any centerfire a couple of years ago.


----------



## slydwz (Jul 28, 2009)

Didn't know that, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Jul 29, 2009)

contender* said:


> I've got a Marlin Camp rifle in 45 acp that I wouldn't hesitate to shoot a deer at 75 yds. As far as these short barreled auto pistols in 45 acp, for deer beyond 15 yds, I'd have to say no. I say that not because the round isn't adequate but most shooters can't hit consistently with their pistols. If your one that can hit a coke can at 30 yds _every _time then go for it.



You stole what I was gonna say. I have a Camp 45 too. I just loaded some _Hardcast_ 230 TC bullets over a stiff load of Unique. I will group them and if all goes well I will take them out to the woods. I do carry a 1911A1 for defense as well and would use it to kill a deer too. Close shot of course. I carry 230gr. Full Patch ammo in mine. Jeff Cooper Baby!!!!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 29, 2009)

EMC-GUN said:


> You stole what I was gonna say. I have a Camp 45 too. I just loaded some _Hardcast_ 230 TC bullets over a stiff load of Unique. I will group them and if all goes well I will take them out to the woods. I do carry a 1911A1 for defense as well and would use it to kill a deer too. Close shot of course. I carry 230gr. Full Patch ammo in mine. Jeff Cooper Baby!!!!


----------

